# Colin Edwards Wins First MZ4 of the Year



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

> *Colin Edward (the USA) wins a new BMW Z4 M roadster owing to fastest time with the MotoGP test. 15,03,2006 Munich. *
> 
> The American Colin Edwards received a brand-new BMW Z4 M roadster with the official MotoGP test for his fastest time in the context of the one hour Qualifying. BMW M places this vehicle as the BMW M Award; at the end of the season additionally that MotoGP pilot gets 2006 with the last run on 29 October a BMW Z4 M Coup***233; presented, which was in the total time of all trainings the fastest one.
> 
> ...


Translated very poorly from German. :dunno:


----------

